# ? broken auger



## lauzrt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have Craftsman snowblower. I engaged the auger & heard a snap. might have been caused by ice. Shear pins are in tact, but auger will no longer engage. how do I determine what is broken? model 536.881851.
Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello lauzrt, welcome to SBF!! check the belt first


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello lauzrt, welcome to SBF!! check the belt first


Sounds good to me. The belts are under the plastic cover in front of the engine. If the ice is bad enough to freeze the front solid the engine will spin on the belt and actually melt right through it.


----------

